# All purpose Rag company towels



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

@theragcompany The Premium All-Purpose is The Rag Company's go-to towel for completing odd detailing tasks as well as all kinds of cleaning around the home.
Quick Overview:
16" x 16" / 41cm x 41cm
365gsm, 80/20, Chinese blend, all-purpose terry towel.
Use this towel to clean, scrub, dust and dry anything!
With an endless amount of different uses, The Rag Company's miracle cleaning microfiber terry towels are the #1 choice for cleaning, scrubbing, dusting, drying, detailing and wiping just about anything!
Especially great for interiors: Eliminate dust, dirt and germs.
Available from @cleanandshiny.co.uk for £1.45!









📍- Unit 1 Redan Hill Industrial Estate, Redan Road, Aldershot, Hampshire, GU12 4SJ
🖥 - cleanandshiny.co.uk
📞 - 0330 22 33 777
🚚 - Free UK Delivery Excluding Highlands & Islands on £50+ Orders
🕒 - 3pm DPD Next Working Day/Saturday Delivery Cut Off
🌍 - Worldwide Shipping
🗣 - Tag @cleanandshinyuk #CleanAndShinyUK


----------

